# *Warning* Got Mugged by ABD Racing



## provi212 (Sep 14, 2011)

I bought a rear valance for my Passat from Adrian at ABD racing. He never delivered the part and sent me a bad check in an attempt to refund my money. I'm seeking recourse in small claims court


----------

